# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stop met roken middelen via internet?

## Internetpillen.nl

Om te helpen bij het stoppen met roken zijn er hulpmiddelen zoals nicotinevervangers te koop via internet. Deze nicotinevervangers zijn er in de vorm van pleisters, pillen, tabletten en kauwgum. Vaak worden deze middelen via internet of e-mail te koop aangeboden. 

Heb je via internet stoppen-met-rokenmiddelen gekocht of overweeg je dat te doen? PAS OP, want dit kan echt gevaarlijk zijn. Uit onderzoek van de Inspectie voor de Gezondheidszorg, het RIVM (Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu) en de Wereld Gezondheids Organisatie (WHO) blijkt dat het in *62% van de gevallen gaat om neppillen*. Een neppil is ongecontroleerd, dus niemand weet wat voor stoffen er in deze middelen zitten. Soms zitten er helemaal geen werkzame stoffen in, vaak verkeerde doseringen en soms zelfs echt gevaarlijke stoffen. *Je loopt daardoor serieuze gezondheidsrisicos*. Meer weten over het gevaar van neppillen? Kijk op http://internetpillen.nl/soorten_int...ken/index.aspx voor waargebeurde verhalen en meer informatie.

----------


## Agnes574

Heel goed deze post,waarvoor dank!!
Geloof niet in al die onzin,ga gewoon naar je apotheker en vraag wat het beste is voor jouw persoon!! Ik begin morgen met de 2mg nicorette kauwgum  :Wink:

----------

